# The History of Scotts Reviews



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Over 8,000 of you have taken the time to read my 721 review, and I thank you!

Some of you have emailed me asking what other kinds of things I have reviewed. I have found a neat search engine that is kind of like Mr Peabody's Wayback Machine and it let you go back in time!

Below are some of the more interesting reviews I have written that I think you might enjoy. Because they are archived not all the pictures will come up and not everything on the page will work. But I am sure you will enjoy these.

All-TV... Did you know I was not only one of the first people to have a 721 but I was one of the first (if not THE first) paying Digital Cable customer?

West Hartford Connecticut was the first place anywhere to have Digital Cable, and I was the first paying Digital Cable customer! Back then AT&T (then TCI) called their Digital Cable "All-TV"

Take a look back with me to my very first Major review (a review that was updated over time and had over 250,000 hits which was good for a web page back in 1997!)

http://web.archive.org/web/19970429190135/ttn.nai.net/alltv/alltv.html

@HOME Cable Modem Service Review
West Hartford was also the one of the first two cities in the nation to have Cable Modem service! (Freemont California was the First) Here is my review of the now defunct @HOME service.

http://web.archive.org/web/20001020151426/http://www.scottsviews.com/@home_review.htm

My next major review was also another cable first for the country. Here now I review TCI's Telephone service. What made this telephone service unique was that your telephone lines did not come via phone lines, instead your phone service came via your cable TV line!

TCI Telephone Service (People Link)
http://web.archive.org/web/19991022015701/members.home.com/tciinfo/

Those are just some of the major reviews I have done in the past that I thought you guys would be interested in. The Digital Cable review is most interesting as not much has changed on the Digital Cable side of things, infact they still use the same equipment today.

Enjoy and please let me know what you think!


----------



## Kevin (Mar 27, 2002)

The first link (All-TV) does not work.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Fixed now.  Thanks Kevin


----------



## Kevin (Mar 27, 2002)

Just curious...what year did All-TV first come out? I'm guessing that it was at least 5 or 6 years ago since "Sports Channel New England" was not yet called "Fox Sports Net New England".


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

It came out at the begining of 1997.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Awsome Scott! I love how you use elerbrate detail, even when you posted your view on the merger a few months ago. How did your first digital cable experience with your first DBS experience?


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Steve Mehs _
> *Awsome Scott! I love you *


Not here. Get a room!


----------



## Kevin (Mar 27, 2002)

:lol:


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

:lol: ROTFLMAO

I almost spit my mountian dew out, gee I need to learn how to type


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

(Doing my best Impression of WWE Wrestler Booker T)

_Tell me he did not just say that!_

While it felt great to have the new technology first it still didn't even come close to the offerings of DBS. If you look at the channel chart from that date in 1997 you will notice almost all the Digital Channels were Discovery Digital Channels. The rest were channels no one really has heard of (such as Kalidescope amoung others)

Now that I look back it seems as though Cable was trying to catch up to DBS and took a few steps forward, yet DBS was way down the street.

The converters (which are still in use today) do not have Dolby Digital outputs on them (even though there is a Dolby Digital logo on the unit)

The guide was slow and you could not program it to auto tune itself so that you could tape your favorite shows when your not home (something that AT&T's Digital cable STILL does not offer)

I did like the DMX channels though.

Digital Cable is trying to play catch up again, my local COX hopes to have HDTV available in my town by the end of the year. This could hurt DBS bad when it does happen. Most of the best technically inclined people left cable for DBS because of HD and Dolby Digital plus the wider aray of channels.

Since I have got rid of my Digital Cable I have not looked back, but it still was a fun time as well.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Hey Scott I just thought of something how about a digital music provider rewiew. Muzak v Music Choice v DMX.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

I dont have DMX any more so I can't do an accurate review of all 3.

I will state however that I feel out of all the service DirecTV's Music choice was better then Muzak on Dish Network and DMX on Digital Cable.

Of course XM blows them all away hahah.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

> Of course XM blows them all away hahah.


I was expecting that


----------

